# Canon 20D



## kwalker82 (Jun 3, 2012)

How good is a 20D compared to the more expensive EOS models.


----------



## Mot (Jun 3, 2012)

I am still a proud user of a Canon 20D. I will start off by telling you that it is still a perfectly capable camera, a camera that I would choose over any of the X00/Rebel series cameras to this day. I have used the Rebel XT/350D, t3i/550D, 60D and the pro orientated bodies like the 5D, 5DII, 5DIII and several flagship cameras I still feel that if I were to choose a camera I would look at the older bodies like the 20D, 30D, 40D and 50D. Those are cameras that were released before a shift in Canon's line-up that saw the X0D line turn into an enthusiastic amateur line-up rather than prosumer.

To get the kind of camera that was offered in the 20D in the current line-up you'd be looking at the 7D.

Here's a comparison of the 20D with two more modern EOS bodies, the t2i and 60D. Unless you want video or to crop your images massively then the 20D is just fine.


----------



## kwalker82 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the endorsement of my camera. I am very new to photography and it is nice to know my camera is of good quality. A professional photographer friend of mine sold me this camera for next to nothing. If I can just learn all the functions...


----------



## Mot (Jun 3, 2012)

It should hopefully last you a long time, I dropped mine down some stairs and it's still working fine. Enjoy!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 3, 2012)

Check flickr and search for the 20d group and you will see how good it is


----------



## morganza (Jun 3, 2012)

Mot said:


> I am still a proud user of a Canon 20D. I will start off by telling you that it is still a perfectly capable camera, a camera that I would choose over any of the X00/Rebel series cameras to this day. I have used the Rebel XT/350D, t3i/550D, 60D and the pro orientated bodies like the 5D, 5DII, 5DIII and several flagship cameras I still feel that if I were to choose a camera I would look at the older bodies like the 20D, 30D, 40D and 50D. Those are cameras that were released before a shift in Canon's line-up that saw the X0D line turn into an enthusiastic amateur line-up rather than prosumer.
> 
> To get the kind of camera that was offered in the 20D in the current line-up you'd be looking at the 7D.
> 
> Here's a comparison of the 20D with two more modern EOS bodies, the t2i and 60D. Unless you want video or to crop your images massively then the 20D is just fine.



Thanks, interesting and useful info.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 27, 2012)

the 20D is generations old and only 8.2mp.  It's recommend for most people shooting DSLR to have at least 10mp.  The issue with this is cropping. You only have 8mp and if you crop the image to get the composition that works and lose 30% of the overall image your stuck with and image about 5mp. As long as you want nothing larger than an 8x10 your will be fine.    

There's no room to grow with a 20D and the money spent for the camera could be used for a better camera body.  In its day it was an incredible camera. It's still a good camera if you basically want to print small and/or just use images for the internet.  Spend your money wisely and get the best body you can afford when you purchase.


----------



## zcar21 (Jun 27, 2012)

The only downside is the small lcd and no spot meter, but other than that it's a great camera. I have a 30d myself and don't feel the need of anything newer, most people would tell you that you need the latest technology. Like mot pointed out, anything from the 20d to 50d is just fine for most applications. Enjoy the camera!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

I think anything (almost) obtained inexpensive and used for learning is a great deal.  OP stated he was practically given it, so bonus.  Now you have something useful to learn on...that has certain limits.  Should you want to take your photography further and get to the point where you are learning and producing to where the limits are actually limiting you...then it's time to upgrade.  You will also then have much more knowledge and appreciation for the upgrade you'll get when that time comes.


----------

